# Receive e-mail from TUG member but cannot find user name on list.



## CMF (Mar 11, 2006)

Can someone tell me what the explanation is for this?

Charles


----------



## Don (Mar 11, 2006)

Look on page 7 of the "C's".


----------



## CMF (Mar 11, 2006)

*The user ID for the member I received the e-mail from does not begin with a C*

I will call the sender and ask wassup.

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 11, 2006)

Don said:
			
		

> The trouble with vacations is that your mind leaves a week before and stays a week longer than your body does.


I don't see why that's a problem.


----------



## CMF (Mar 11, 2006)

*I think I found the answer - the sender is a Guest and not a Member?*

Does this make sense?  Do the TUG IDs of guests show up on the User List? 

Charles


----------



## Dave M (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes, Guests are included in the "Users List". All BBS registrants with at least one post on the BBS will show up there.

Thus, if your person doesn't show, he/she hasn't yet posted a message here.

You can prove it for yourself.

Click on Users List on the above blue bar. Then click on the "Posts" column, which will change the order of users listed based on the number of posts. Now click on "Last" (for page number) over on the right side. You'll see that the least number of posts for anyone listed is "1".


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 12, 2006)

We have nearly 11,000 registered user accounts here on the bbs.  Of these, over 6000 have never posted a message.  We have the User List set to only show those users that have posted to the board to avoid glutting it with extraneous listings for those who registered and were never heard from again.

And just to reiterate:  This is the list of registered BBS users.  The bbs is open to all, so it includes TUG Members and guests alike.


----------

